# Curious about ficious jigs?



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

Clinch said:


> Sounds like you make a great jig ficious. How bout a couple of your hottest colors on the house to turn on a new customer? I will have to check out the 9 mile and jefferson spot next weekend when I head to st clair. Thanks for all the input guys.


 
spend the money and you *may* get a surprise. I have placed 3 orders in the last 2 yrs. and there has always been a surprise thrown in for good measure . How's that for service. I have the new limited supply prototype (Zitz Lite) that came with my last order that I am going to try out and can't wait to give him a report on it.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Geez, calm down I was only kidding. I dont look for freebies. I make plenty of money, I have a 3700 square foot home, A 50+ a yr job and can definitly afford some stupid jigs. All of you need to lighten up, GEEZ. Whats wrong with you guys? A guy kids around and everyone gets bent out of shape. Are you all really that mad at the world that you got to jump all over someone for one joking comment? Get lives.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey everybody, slow down a little bit, No sense arguing over a few jigs, Clinch most us of know Harry "Ficious" personally and know how hard he works, besides a full time job he makes the lures, so far this year he has made and painted over 8,000 lures so between the 2 jobs he only gets a chance to fish every 2 wks. Every order I have gotten from him had an extra 1 or 2 even before I got to know him all he asks is you let him know how they did. I like to think the "mud bugz" is my idea I talked to him one day and wanted one that looked like a crayfish, Bang their in the mail. Fish St. Clair for a while and you will meet up with him some day and see what a hard core icefisherman (and generally a good guy) he is. In the meantime enjoy those "Ficious" jigs. :evil: Mike


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Clinch said:


> Geez, calm down I was only kidding. I dont look for freebies. I make plenty of money, I have a 3700 square foot home, A 50+ a yr job and can definitly afford some stupid jigs. All of you need to lighten up, GEEZ. Whats wrong with you guys? A guy kids around and everyone gets bent out of shape. Are you all really that mad at the world that you got to jump all over someone for one joking comment? Get lives.


You've got plenty of good advice in this thread and two comments about your 'freebies' statement. When you post a message, there is no other context to know that you are joking other than what you have typed. You sound mad enough at world for all us from your reaction to a few pokes. I'm glad you have a 3700 sf house and make 50+ a year, it sounds like you are very able to "afford some stupid jigs". I can't speak for anyone else here but let me be the first to appologize for not reading your mind to figure out you were joking as well as not knowing how rich you were. :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Question on the Jigs used one last year for panfish loved it just ordered a few more to try and looking foward to try thoose out I am sure that they will out produce anything else I have and here is the question I live on Half Moon Lake that has rainbow trout in the lake I catch them in the summer neverin the winter (a hand full here and there) what jigs would you recommend?
Thanks Nick


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> Hey everybody, slow down a little bit, No sense arguing over a few jigs, Clinch most us of know Harry "Ficious" personally and know how hard he works, besides a full time job he makes the lures, so far this year he* has made and painted over 8,000 lures *so between the 2 jobs he only gets a chance to fish every 2 wks. Every order I have gotten from him had an extra 1 or 2 even before I got to know him all he asks is you let him know how they did. I like to think the "mud bugz" is my idea I talked to him one day and wanted one that looked like a crayfish, Bang their in the mail. Fish St. Clair for a while and you will meet up with him some day and see what a hard core icefisherman (and generally a good guy) he is. In the meantime enjoy those "Ficious" jigs. :evil: Mike


Quite an accomplishment considering that they are each individually hand made and painted in detail. The superior hard finish is unsurpassable compared to what can be bought off the shelf. I've found that the glow jigs last longer than any other ice jig that can be bought also. All well worth the money.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

Clinch, let me speak for myself. It was just a little poke that's all no harm was meant by it.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I just finished placing my order. I've got just the body of water to try them on. Catch blugill during the summer but have yet to get a fish to bite on anything I've thrown at them in the winter.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

We all need to think before we type and hit the submit reply


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Question on the Jigs used one last year for panfish loved it just ordered a few more to try and looking foward to try thoose out I am sure that they will out produce anything else I have and here is the question I live on Half Moon Lake that has rainbow trout in the lake I catch them in the summer neverin the winter (a hand full here and there) what jigs would you recommend?
> Thanks Nick


I recommend the Lil' Minnie size jigs and the Zitz, and Mag Zitz in your case...To be perfectly honest I haven't got a SINGLE jig from Harry that didn't catch me fish, be it one I ordered or one he threw at me for free  If I had to recommend colors I'd go with Glow Shiner, Glow Bug Eye in the Lil' Minnie, Glow White Turbo, Glow Purple Convict and Glow Smerch in the Zitz and Glow Blue Alewife, Glow Neon Tiger and Glow Yellow Tiger in the Mag Zitz. 

That being said, Joeker51 love the Stunner and Yellow Tiger Lil' Minnies so that are defiantly great color and I just ordered some Orange Tiger Lil' Minnie to go along with my 70 something jigs :yikes: So you can't go wrong with anything


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Clinch said:


> Geez, calm down I was only kidding. I dont look for freebies. I make plenty of money, I have a 3700 square foot home, A 50+ a yr job and can definitly afford some stupid jigs. All of you need to lighten up, GEEZ. Whats wrong with you guys? A guy kids around and everyone gets bent out of shape. Are you all really that mad at the world that you got to jump all over someone for one joking comment? Get lives.


Clinch, I think they call it cabin fever. Seems to always happen this time of year as guys and gals wait for the ice to develop.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> We all need to think before we type and hit the submit reply


So true!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

mcanes1 said:


> So true!


 
true, i felt a tad bit bad for lumping on with what was clearly a joke; that is until the response came back.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

What jigs do you suggest for Walleyes? I dont fish for them but my Grandpa does and i mentioned that pretty much everyone SWEARS by these jigs. He gave me $20 for shoveling off a roof so i figured id put it to good use and get him some of these to try out. What do you suggest? Any tips i could have to pass along to him using these jigs?

Shane


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

deputy865 said:


> What jigs do you suggest for Walleyes? I dont fish for them but my Grandpa does and i mentioned that pretty much everyone SWEARS by these jigs. He gave me $20 for shoveling off a roof so i figured id put it to good use and get him some of these to try out. What do you suggest? Any tips i could have to pass along to him using these jigs?
> 
> Shane


I guess it would be depending on depth your fishing, shallower the Lil' Minnies will work fine, deeper, maybe a Zitz


----------



## copusch1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Deputy, I was in the same boat as you, hearing everyone boasting about the fiscious jigs and wondering what they were about leading up to this winter's ice.

Well I've been out twice so far this winter using them for the first time, and I've iced a 23" walleye and some nice crappie with the glow green original tipped w/minnows. If you're considering picking some up, definitely grab a couple of these and you won't regret it.

I also have to second everyone's comments regarding the glow of all of the ficious jigs. Most glow jigs you buy at Gander, Bass Pro, Cabela's, etc, you have to struggle to tell if its glowing enough or not before you put it down the hole. One flash for these bad boys and they'll glow in the daylight. They're pretty bright....


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks but i dont need to think before i hit the submit button... w/ out any smiliecons to tell this guys demeanor in the post... my post was 100% justified and i knew exactly what i was posting. im just looking out for my friend harry...


----------



## hunterclyde05 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone help me on how to post a 
thred


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

He fishes Houghton Lake. Not sure at what depths. Thanks for all the ideas and help! I just want to get him a good selection.. He usually uses jiggin' raps.

Shane


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

deputy865 said:


> He fishes Houghton Lake. Not sure at what depths. Thanks for all the ideas and help! I just want to get him a good selection.. He usually uses jiggin' raps.
> 
> Shane


Get him some Zitz in a couple different colors...all of them work. Grab a Glow Shiner Lil' Minnie and a Glow Bug Eye Original too, both must haves


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

hunterclyde05 said:


> anyone help me on how to post a
> thred


from the main forum page (suchas ice fishing or deer hunting) hit the "new thread" button and you will get a box that pops up just like the one for a reply. enter a title/subject and then type yuor message and it will post as a new thread instead of a reply to an established thread.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

deputy865 said:


> He fishes Houghton Lake. Not sure at what depths. Thanks for all the ideas and help! I just want to get him a good selection.. He usually uses jiggin' raps.
> 
> Shane


shane, get him some of the zits. those work for walters... get him at least one w/ some purple in it... you wont regret it.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

neil duffey said:


> thanks but i dont need to think before i hit the submit button... w/ out any smiliecons to tell this guys demeanor in the post... my post was 100% justified and i knew exactly what i was posting. im just looking out for my friend harry...


Harry has lots of friends on this site, myself included. As easy going as Harry is, I know he would not have reacted the way a couple of you guys did towards the "newbie". The way Clinch wrote it, it could have been interpreted a few ways. I kind of think he was looking for help with selections. Harry doesn't need anyone to watch out for him. He takes care of himself quite well. 
All I'm saying, the "Newbie" didn't need his head kicked in, that's no way to treat a person or potential customer for Harry. 
If I'm wrong shoot me a pm.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

mcanes1 said:


> Harry has lots of friends on this site, myself included. As easy going as Harry is, I know he would not have reacted the way a couple of you guys did towards the "newbie". The way Clinch wrote it, it could have been interpreted a few ways. I kind of think he was looking for help with selections. Harry doesn't need anyone to watch out for him. He takes care of himself quite well.
> All I'm saying, the "Newbie" didn't need his head kicked in, that's no way to treat a person or potential customer for Harry.
> If I'm wrong shoot me a pm.


who kicked his head in... i simply spoke up on the fact that i didnt feel it was fair to ask for freebees from my friend. harry works entirely too hard... and judging by the guys reply post, im sure he wasn't joking. and iv got a few who agree w/ me via pms. if ya cant pony up the 3 bucks for the lure shipped... after all that status crap he spit... well just dont use em. im still not going to feel sorry for what i said and im still not going to retract it. but i understand your point. thanks for repeating it. take care. what ever happened to thick skin these days?


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

i put my order in this morning and by after lunch had a second email confirming shipment. that's fast service. have any of you guys tried a ficious jig for smelt. i'm thinking i may have found a new secret lure for gull lake this year. they love glow lures and by the sounds of it these are going to be perfect. i can't wait to get these things in my hand. no one i know has them over here so i'm hoping to tap into those finnicky biters.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Maybe not a ficious jig for smelt, but i make my own that are just about the same and they worked pretty good for me. I did something different and put one of them "chain hooks" on there for better action.. You know the ones that come with the Haley Jigs? I was killing them on Higgins when most were not with that rig!

Shane


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a sercet on gull lake last ice I tried the one I had They out fished the four guys I was with.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I did the same thing as Shane and it not only works for smelt but the bigger perch in there likes it very well too.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> Question on the Jigs used one last year for panfish loved it just ordered a few more to try and looking foward to try thoose out I am sure that they will out produce anything else I have and here is the question I live on Half Moon Lake that has rainbow trout in the lake I catch them in the summer neverin the winter (a hand full here and there) what jigs would you recommend?
> Thanks Nick


Nick,

I've fished that lake and haven't had much luck myself for the troutskies, but if you want to get together this winter and give 'er a shot, let me know. I don't live in the area but a friend sorta does and we travel around to all the local lakes fishing.

Steve


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

The ice is forming fished the swimming area over the weekend will let you know thanks.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

deputy865 said:


> Maybe not a ficious jig for smelt, but i make my own that are just about the same and they worked pretty good for me. I did something different and put one of them "chain hooks" on there for better action.. You know the ones that come with the Haley Jigs? I was killing them on Higgins when most were not with that rig!
> 
> Shane


shane you put a chain on your jig to catch smelt?  or other fish? i would have thought that the chain would be too much for smelt. thank i might try that now.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

\

Thats the rig. That is one of my "Special" Ficious jigs. Got it from a Jig Swap. This thing is like a beacon underwater. It glows like crazy! I even caught a fish on Lake Fenton with that rig! Thats saying something :lol:

Shane


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Well, I just placed my first order ever & have since read that Harry sometimes adds an extra or two for free. If this happens, should I feel bad or guilty? I didn't actually ask for them. :evilsmile


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

neil, the chains are not too heavy for smelt. i have taken the chains with a glow bead hook on them and put them onto other spoon types and that worked well when we fished green lake. the smelt were a bit larger there though. gull's smelt are smaller on average so a single teardrop was best for me. something new always seemed to be the trigger, i never had a good bite on the same teardrop all last year. 

N M Mechanical, what part of gull do you fish, we tend to stay on the south end. we did well last year late feb -early march. i think the crowd moved off to the north at that time.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

That was just my twisted humor. Thanks for not tearing me a new one.

After reading so many nice comments about Harry and his work, I'm glad that he appears to be doing so well with his business.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Does he have one with whiskers.:16suspect:evil::lol:


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Joeker51 said:


> Does he have one with whiskers.:16suspect:evil::lol:


OHHHHHHHHHH lord, here we go...:lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Joeker51 said:


> Does he have one with whiskers.:16suspect:evil::lol:


Dont even say it!

Shane


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

deputy865 said:


> Dont even say it!
> 
> Shane


Say what?









Cat? :yikes:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

You know what, if someone draws up one of "them" in paint or whatever of what they THINK it should look like, ill make one!

Shane


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

You better put some happy little smilies if you joke about getting freebies, mr buffy or duffy, whatever the sheriffs name is will get mad at you. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:. There is my smilies for the joke I posted yesterday. There all better now?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

deputy865 said:


> You know what, if someone draws up one of "them" in paint or whatever of what they THINK it should look like, ill make one!
> 
> Shane


One day Harry will make one I'm sure and it will probably be for Joeker AND you can bet he'll have a picture for us all to see :lol:


Clinch and everybody lets let all the crap die already....it's not good for Harry and no good for the thread either.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

DE82 said:


> One day Harry will make one I'm sure and it will probably be for Joeker AND you can bet he'll have a picture for us all to see :lol:


Wellll......seeing as *cat*ficious named a jig after me in a manner of speakin and it's probably been discontinued appropriately, I guess it's only proper for me to design one for him................whaddya say.:16suspect:evil::evil::evil::lol:

Hmmmm......gotta look around for that picture of a *cat*ficious I posted some time back.....wonder where i put it.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........lemme see what I can do.:evil::16suspect


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Joeker51 said:


> Wellll......seeing as *cat*ficious named a jig after me in a manner of speakin and it's probably been discontinued appropriately, I guess it's only proper for me to design one for him................whaddya say.:16suspect:evil::evil::evil::lol:
> 
> Hmmmm......gotta look around for that picture of a *cat*ficious I posted some time back.....wonder where i put it.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........lemme see what I can do.:evil::16suspect


I want to see it. I want to see what the hype is about :lol:. Ill make one.. Im about to make a jig right now and just make whiskers on it.. Why not, the gills love spider type jigs anyway.. So i might have a winner!

Shane


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> He fishes Houghton Lake. Not sure at what depths. Thanks for all the ideas and help! I just want to get him a good selection.. He usually uses jiggin' raps.
> 
> Shane


Shane,

Here's what I use for walleyes on Houghton Lake.

Mag Zits 

















For Crappies and the occasional jumbo perch.
Baby zits


















Zits


















Jigs


























This is what I use out on Houghton Lake most of the time.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Man, that top one - Mag Zitz - glows like a night light.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Joeker51 said:


> Wellll......seeing as *cat*ficious named a jig after me in a manner of speakin and it's probably been discontinued appropriately, I guess it's only proper for me to design one for him................whaddya say.:16suspect:evil::evil::evil::lol:
> 
> Hmmmm......gotta look around for that picture of a *cat*ficious I posted some time back.....wonder where i put it.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........lemme see what I can do.:evil::16suspect


hey didnt jammin jigs have a novelty jig made in your honor too:lol::evilsmile


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

Just went to the BP on Jefferson and bought $30 worth of ficious jigs. They look real good.Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

neil duffey said:


> hey didnt jammin jigs have a novelty jig made in your honor too:lol::evilsmile


:rant: :16suspect:16suspect


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

What about a "all Ficious jig" ice fishing fun tournament on LSC this year?

No Joe, you can't put a Ficious jig sticker on your spear and be able to use itrotest_e:mischeif: !


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

mcanes1 said:


> What about a "all Ficious jig" ice fishing fun tournament on LSC this year?
> 
> No Joe, you can't put a Ficious jig sticker on your spear and be able to use itrotest_e:mischeif: !


That's all I use anymore so I have no problems with that tourny idea :evil:


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

mcanes1 said:


> What about a "all Ficious jig" ice fishing fun tournament on LSC this year?
> 
> No Joe, you can't put a Ficious jig sticker on your spear and be able to use itrotest_e:mischeif: !


im in, might as well pay me the winning now:lol:


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Joeker51 said:


> :rant: :16suspect:16suspect


yeah you know it was funny.:lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

mcanes1 said:


> What about a "all Ficious jig" ice fishing fun tournament on LSC this year?
> 
> No Joe,* you can't put a Ficious jig sticker on your spear *and be able to use itrotest_e:mischeif: !


Okay.....who told you about the sticker !!!:16suspect That just ain't right, man.:nono::16suspect


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

After listining to all the hype about these jigs, I finally placed an order myself. I think I got all the bases covered, at least two of each size and style and many different colors. I don't think I've ever dropped over $80 on ice fishing jigs at one time before. I've got pretty high expectations for these!!!! :lol: I'm sure they'll live up to the hype.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

thill said:


> After listining to all the hype about these jigs, I finally placed an order myself. I think I got all the bases covered, at least two of each size and style and many different colors. I don't think I've ever dropped over $80 on ice fishing jigs at one time before. I've got pretty high expectations for these!!!! :lol: I'm sure they'll live up to the hype.


There's a reason I have over 80 and they're the only jigs/lures I have in my ice box anymore


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

DE82 said:


> There's a reason I have over 80 and they're the only jigs/lures I have in my ice box anymore


 
After hearing about these jigs over and over and over, I guess all you guys either have equity interest in this small company.....or they work amazing! (that is a joke for the record so don't jump all over me). I have noticed that a lot of you believers are east siders. I fish the west side almost exclusively and I'm looking forward to giving them a try over here.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thill said:


> After hearing about these jigs over and over and over, I guess all you guys either have equity interest in this small company.....or they work amazing! (that is a joke for the record so don't jump all over me). I have noticed that a lot of you believers are east siders. I fish the west side almost exclusively and I'm looking forward to giving them a try over here.


they will work man... get them west siders into it... these things are going to go national w/ in a few years... i feel it. harry does a great job and they plain work... i dont blow smoke up any ones butt... i just promote what wokrs...

































ps, thanks for making my shares more valuable... i mean...:lol:


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> ps, thanks for making my shares more valuable... i mean...:lol:


Board meeting is in the usual spot at 5:30 pm Neil.:16suspect


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> they will work man... get them west siders into it... these things are going to go national w/ in a few years... i feel it. harry does a great job and they plain work... i dont blow smoke up any ones butt... i just promote what wokrs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one :lol: If they work as well as everyone says they do....I'll looking for some shares myself.


----------



## MR BIG (Dec 21, 2008)

I use Fiskas religiously, might have to give these a try!


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Well you guys convinced me to try them! I just ordered a couple to try out, hope they do as much good for me as they have for all of you!


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I just orderd some too. I would love to see some horizontal jigs for fishing minnows. hint hint......


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

suckerbass said:


> I just orderd some too. I would love to see some horizontal jigs for fishing minnows. hint hint......


Stunner, Yellow Tiger and Orange Tiger all work with minnows very well, so do the Zitz


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Got mine in the mail yesterday. They glow in daylight; unlike any glow jig I've seen. Great craftsmanship and extremely sharp hooks. These are sure to work better than any jig I've bought in the store.

I hope to be posting some hog pics soon


----------



## ehansen300 (Dec 8, 2008)

Which ficious jigs do you recommend for big bluegills?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ehansen300 said:


> Which ficious jigs do you recommend for big bluegills?


The 11.5inch Bluegill in my gallery was taken first ice last Dec. on a Glow Shiner Lil' Minnie  Glow Green Bug Eye and Glow Purple Originals are also very good


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

nauticalbp said:


> I have hit ficious jigs with a flasher and compared them to other jigs with glow paint. There is no comparision, ficious glow brighter and longer.


I should be in this weekend to pick some up. Al :chillin:


----------



## GILL_SLAYER (Dec 19, 2008)

I was thinkin about ordering some of these just to see what all the fuss is about. Hopefully I can get you a few more customers over here if they work out. 

Which ones are the 'Must Haves'?

How long does shipping ussually take? I live on the west side of the state.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

GILL_SLAYER said:


> I was thinkin about ordering some of these just to see what all the fuss is about. Hopefully I can get you a few more customers over here if they work out.
> 
> Which ones are the 'Must Haves'?
> 
> How long does shipping ussually take? I live on the west side of the state.


Three "Must haves" in my book

Glow Shiner Lil' Minnie

Glow Green Bug Eye Original

Glow Purple Original


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

I live in battle creek and it took about a week to get them. Just got mine on friday and I have never seen any lure glow like this on does. Soon a it is floating down the fish swarm it. Out fished one of my buddies 2-1 yesterday and let me tell yeah have never caught fish when i 2degrees out and I did using these.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

When you're ready to go full time Harry and need an apprentice, I'm ready


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

DE82 said:


> I know the Zitz work great on the west side for trout, walleye and salmon and I also know the originals and lil' minnies work great for everything from perch to pike in LSC, take my word you won't be disappointed - Bryon


I don't want to hijack the thread, so pm me if you like, but I have to ask.

Where on the west side can you catch salmon through the ice?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

thill said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, so pm me if you like, but I have to ask.
> 
> Where on the west side can you catch salmon through the ice?


A buddy of mine got some on lake michigan a few years back....where exactly I don't know


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

DE82 said:


> A buddy of mine got some on lake michigan a few years back....where exactly I don't know


i understand they troll them in the open water as well, in wiscon too.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

The Zitz are used by Jim Hudson, he's a guide in the Apostle Island area of Lake Superior for coho's and browns through the ice. They are used in the Munising area for lake herring as well. I'm not sure if anyone uses them on the Lake Michigan shore or not.

Harry


----------



## JD Moz (Mar 21, 2007)

I get to watch Harry make these jigs almost every day! You are not only getting a great product, but also getting a work of art! The time invested to make just one jig is amazing and to see what he charges for them is not fair to him. 

You have to understand that he's not out here to get rich, just help people catch fish!! 

For every new style or pattern that he comes out with there are tons that don't make the cut. The experimenting with patterns and colors alone is enough to drive me crazy.:yikes::yikes:

These are the ONLY jigs I own..


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got my jigs in the mail yesterday. They look good, can't wait to give em a try.

Thanks Ficious!


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

i got my order yesterday also. these are some great looking jigs. thanks harry!!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Finally got to get out to my crappie lake today, could only fish for 2 hours, these jigs do everything that everybody says. Out fished my buddy 12 to 2 he kept cussing what you doing different. I had to tell him, its the jigs haha im sold cant wait to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

JD Moz said:


> I get to watch Harry make these jigs almost every day! You are not only getting a great product, but also getting a work of art! The time invested to make just one jig is amazing and to see what he charges for them is not fair to him.
> 
> You have to understand that he's not out here to get rich, just help people catch fish!!
> 
> ...


Yup.........same here.:coolgleam:evil:

Still waitin on one of dem jigs wit whiskers though............would resemble a self portrait of Harry I'm thinking.:16suspect


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

As is a common trend recently on this thread, I got my order yesterday. I had ordered a bunch to give to my buddies for Christmas. Now that I see in person just how nice they are, I may need to rethink that! :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

fishenrg said:


> As is a common trend recently on this thread, I got my order yesterday. I had ordered a bunch to give to my buddies for Christmas. Now that I see in person just how nice they are, I may need to rethink that! :lol:


 Keep them for your self and when you out fish them you can then be a real nice guy and give them away then or...


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> Keep them for your self and when you out fish them you can then be a real nice guy and give them away then* or.*..


Make some extra cash !:16suspect:evil:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

fishenrg said:


> As is a common trend recently on this thread, I got my order yesterday. I had ordered a bunch to give to my buddies for Christmas. *Now that I see in person just how nice they are, I may need to rethink that! *:lol:


 
Thats why you buy 2 sets one to use and one to put under glass and hang on the wall, theres not much art out there for icefishermen. :evil: Mike


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I just received my shipment from Ficious. If our economy gets any weaker these could probably pass as a form of currency. So beautiful, tried one out today and caught a few but could have gotten more, weather played a big role on today's catch. 12 days and counting for eating fish, this season is looking good!


----------



## GILL_SLAYER (Dec 19, 2008)

Just placed my order. I am stoked to get these things and be the envy of all of my fishin' buddies. I did have to let my dad in on the secret though.


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

caught a 13" crappie yesterday morning on the green glow bug eye. I also just recieved my shipment a week ago. I'm a believer and man are they sweet looking.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

must be updating the page, hopefully restocking.... i tried to check to see if more jigs that were sold out were avalible and no go, the page wouldnt load...


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

trying to also but pages wont load


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

The problem happened late last night or early this morning. It went from not loading at all to intermitant. Hope I can get my B-I-L to take a look at it. It's happened before, hitting the refresh fixed it but not this time.

Thanks for the heads up guys,

Harry


----------

